# 9.23 lber on the fly



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Had this big girl smoke a bass popper this morning.....25 inches, 18.5 girth.....pretty excited. Released in perfect condition after weighing on certified scale at bjs marina


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Man that is great, a bass that size. I won many a tour with 6 pounders but that was back in the 70-80's. You had to book a Florida guide back then for bass like you have there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a bass to be proud of on any tackle but especially so on the fly.

Congrats!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

That is one heck of a fish. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice fish Tommy!! Kinda hard to retrieve line with that bass jumping all over the places.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You are lighting em up my friend. Awesome fish you smoked right there dude.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, really nice bass! I love surface flies for Largemouth.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice Largemouth, congrats!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice going thatâ€™ll be one youâ€™ll remember forever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome fish. I assume that is Lake Houston?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very fine lmb on a fly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome bass! Especially on the flyrod!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

HeckofaBass!!! Way to work a rod.stay after em.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow congrats 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Flyrod*

9.23 bass , received my water body record.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats....that is a very cool earned record.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very nice...Congrats

I lived there.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice... We used to tube fish, Sheldon, back in the day!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hoooggggg! WTG


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!! WHAT A PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow. Congratz!!!!
Thanks pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

